# DFWAPC December meeting, 2010



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Allright!

This year's Christmas club meeting will, once again, be at Mike and Shane's house.

*YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS:*
As you well know the place is a treat to visit. Nothing like that in the entire DFW. Ultra clean tanks scatered all over the place. Each one of them crystal clean. Not just interesting plants, but cool fish, layouts. And oh, the cool equipment!

*TIME:*
The meeting wil be on Sunday, Dec 12, at 11:30AM.

Note: 11:30AM. (not 1:00PM)

*BE PART OF THE MEETING ORGANIZATION:*
This time I asked for the opportunity for the members to get more involved in the organization of the event. How? Simple! BRING FOOD. Anything you can think of. Something you think everybody will enjoy.

*RAFFLE:*
We have a very cool raffle this time. It's actually a kind of a lottery of sorts. We talked about it on the last meeting.

A well known guy in the local aquarium hobby - Tim Allen - passed away just few weeks ago. His wife has quite a few aquariums that she cannot keep maintaining. One of the many items she has is a brand new 35 gallon tank with stand, filter, heater, lights.

You can drive home with the tank if you decide to participate in the "lottery". A ticket will be only $10.

If we make more than the money that the club paid for the tank we will donate the extra to Paula too.

I will post pictures of the tank once I bring it to my house this week.

As usual - to find the address for the meeting please send an e-mail to:
[email protected]

Club website for the meeting is here:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

See you soon!

--Nikolay


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I didn't see it mentioned but did anyone want to have a White Elephant gift exchange?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what is a white elephant gift exchange? is that anything like Chinese xmas where people draw a number and can pick a gift and it can only be swapped between hands 3 times. ? 

I will buy a few lotto tickets for the chance to win it, and I will ask my dad to make his special pies that has been passed down from dad to dad to dad. (hope that makes sense). we will get directions to mike and shanes house right? it still says meeting at kim's house if you go to the meeting info. 

oh and niko on plantedtank some people are looking for you they want to order some fish, and where wondering why invertzfactory hasn't been updated.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Joey follow instructions in Niko's post about getting address of where to go. You have to send your email.

@ Robert - Maybe we should just do the raffle instead of a gift exchange. That way there will be more money for Tim Allen's widow. It's nice to give back at this season.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@Tex Gal: That will work.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I was thinking about involving people from the local dfwfishbox.com website in that raffle for the fish tank. Basically sell tickets for the raffle to people outside the club too.

We'd probably make more money for Paula.

But I don't know how we will all feel if at the meeting we pull out a winner that is not among us and we may even not know. 

What do you all think?

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You could say must be present to win. But it doesn't matter to me. I think raising more money is more important


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I think raising money is more important in this situation.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

"Ding" the light just went on. This is a great opportunity to help someone out and raise awareness about our club by allowing outsiders participate. Invite them to the party!!


----------



## DiscusD (Jan 24, 2005)

The problem with inviting them is you guy's have picked the same day and time as there's. Both of the fish websites are getting together on this and meeting together. So you may want to look at a differnt day and time. Then maybe you can get some more members.

D'Wyatt


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks, so we have to email each month, thanks. it's been a long week.. I just woke up from tuesday early am.. let's just say aline (I) went down the rabbit hole and found wonderland. that is all people need to know...


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Alas, the tanks won't be as clean and cool as in years past. Been running a business and they have been a bit neglected. Should still be cool enough, but the BBA has been brutal.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

DiscusD said:


> The problem with inviting them is you guy's have picked the same day and time as there's. Both of the fish websites are getting together on this and meeting together. So you may want to look at a differnt day and time. Then maybe you can get some more members.
> 
> D'Wyatt


indeed, ergo the problem... but I'm willing to make the drive and go to BOTH. That's going to be like 2 hrs of driving total for me... :-\

what sucks is that I have final the following tuesday... bah


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

there are a lot of local sites that people would come together to help out.

dfwmas.org
dallasmas.org
usafishbox.com
dfwfishbox.com
locals from plantedtank.net
texasaquaticsociety.com
lonestaraquaticsociety.com


(shaking a fist). PEOPLE )))))))))))) it's not about trying to win a tank,time,distance,or money. --> it about helping paula.we all need to come together to help a lady in need, no matter the time,distance,money spent buying tickets, or different religion views/ non religion views. do it because of your kindness,and heart. do it to share a common bond with people who enjoy planted tanks.

EDIT: (sorry). for the little rant, getting really stress over the holiday session, and getting fed up with all the fighting on fb, and all the stupid news reports about the chrsitians vs atheist bus driving around following each other in ft. worth.... come on people just kindly dis--agree... if you have a different view.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

We'll have some drinks available. Not sure what else we will have. I'm told it's potluck so I spent the time fixing up the aquariums, which though sparse, are much improved. I might need to be on the receiving end of plants this meeting.

Let me know if anything you are bringing needs to be refrigerated/heated or needs serving plates or utensils.

Someone asked about parking. Attached is the satellite view of South Side on Lamar, where the party is.

Green - you're good! (ignore 2 hr limit signs)
Yellow - stop in to the front concierge desk in the building and request a free pass to park here
Blue - Parking meters are on until 6pm. Police station is across the street, so do pay the meter.
Red - Reserved parking (resident, employee or police dept)


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks, mike shane that map helps out a lot. I was the one who asked about parking.


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

ill be there. its my first meeting.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I had a great time even though the brownies I bought did not get eatten, great place mike and shane have. lovely tanks, I am how ever missing the dwarf sag Robert brought me. I put it in the bucket, now I get home it's missing, I looked in the car it's not there. not sure if duc might of actadently took it or if fill out. did any one pick up some dwarf sag. oh HEY ROBERT))))))))))) got any more of the dwarf sag.


----------

